# Sweden tells Fed: been there, done that!



## theasxgorilla (23 September 2008)

http://www.thelocal.se/14496/20080922/

English language article describing how the Fed has been consulting with the Swedes on how they engineered a recovery after their financial crisis back in the early 90s.

*"I have been in the USA several times this year to explain what we did," said Bo Lundgren at the Swedish National Debt Office and former finance minister during the crisis.*


----------



## chops_a_must (24 September 2008)

I especially found this link on their site, helpful:

http://www.thelocal.se/gallery/366/32/


----------



## IFocus (24 September 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> I especially found this link on their site, helpful:
> 
> http://www.thelocal.se/gallery/366/32/




Thanks for the link Chops just love Swedish girls..........


----------

